# 2012



## xxcdawg (Nov 10, 2009)

Anyone else seen the movie yet?
Personally, I thought the ending was a bit to happy for the end of the world lol.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

As usual in the movies


----------



## jay2008 (Nov 6, 2007)

I saw the movie and would agree. It was a little to predicitable throughout the movie. The only real difference here from Armageddon, Deep Impact, Day after Tomorrow, etc is they didn't try to stop it but built an ark (instead of a spaceship and trying to nuke it). A different take, I supposed.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

PLEASE REFRAIN FROM SPOILERS!!!

I have been looking forward to watching this for a long time now and I am really looking forward to seeing it in the theatre  (I dont do that alot partly because I?m a pirate yarrrr but mostly because the cinema in my town sucks, So I have to travel to the neighbouring city to go to the cinema).

That sounded so Kazaksthan.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm going to put this one off until 2013... :lol:


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

> PLEASE REFRAIN FROM SPOILERS!!!


alright! we over here in Europe haven't got a translated movie yet, so please don't reveal the end or something


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

You mean "we over here in Germany" the rest of us have the common sense not to dub our movies from english  and not to make blood green in videogames. You germans are funny


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

On second thought I think Spain and possibly Italy and some other mediterranian countries do it aswell... film destroyers.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

Green Blood? :mrgreen:


----------



## xxcdawg (Nov 10, 2009)

hahaha this went completely off topic, I love it :mrgreen:


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

Inzom said:


> You mean "we over here in Germany" the rest of us have the common sense not to dub our movies from english  and not to make blood green in videogames. You germans are funny


that's because the people are unable to speak english correctly, as you see with me 
the blood is not green, it is deleted completely. but only if those video games are actually allowed. haha.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I think your english is fine. And yeah, the media/entertainment cencoring is mad in Germany. While it is true that the film and videogame industry is filled with unnecessary violence and depravity, I believe in freedom of information and speech and expression. And if people want something they will just import it or download it from the internet. Then again, I also believe that the world needs more kindness beauty and love instead of violence.

As a matter of fact right now I am listening to a CD called "All is wild, All is silent" by "Balmorhea" which is radiating with calmness and beauty. How I wish that I could smoke weed again, this album is so great.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

Inzom said:


> I think your english is fine.


Tack ska du ha! Du ?r ganska sn?ll.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

That is perfect swedish  and "danke" for the compliment.


----------



## giantmonster (Nov 30, 2009)

the movies ending just change the whole way of how you look at the movie... it still had the usual old movie sketches....


----------

